
Ask HN: Do you write Runbooks, if so how? - canterburry
I am just curious how people here approach documenting various operations and support aspects of their applications and systems?<p>I have traditionally put together runbooks for new hires or NOC&#x2F;support teams with instructions how to troubleshoot rudimentary problems which may come up, how to find logs, what common failure points are etc.<p>How do you keep track of system accounts, certs expiration, what errors to look for in logs, how to log into certain systems etc for other to troubleshoot?
======
tomtompl
You can write bots which are really simplified cli commands for rudimentary
problems.

